# Right single ladies!!!



## lou_w34

Me and Suzanne have been talking and we think its about time we had a single mummy meet!

I know its been talked about in the past, but nothings ever been done, i think thats because we are all so far apart!

So perhaps we could all get organising and see if we could figure something out for everyone!!

I thought we could start by seeing when would be the best time for people to meet up, so ive included a poll! You can pick more than one answer if you can do more than one time! Ive just included the months, then when we have a month, we can pick a more specific date, and then hopefully a place to meet!

xx

ETA: i put in 6 diff months cos i thought the more available times we had, it might make it easier for people to come, especially if people are going to be travelling far, though if it seems to many just say! Cos on second thoughts it may be lol

xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Brill idea..........i voted aug and sept x


----------



## lou_w34

heehee i voted august!! Though i could do september aswell, its just i start my course then, and i havent had the starting date yet, so dont no when in september!!


xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

LOL i nearly voted for them all haha!!!!! 

Have you given any thoughts to locations etc?


----------



## expecting09

This NEEDS to be arranged defooo!! I voted Sept/Oct, gives me time to save then, cos wherever it is I will have to stay over, if only we all live central, be so much easier xx


----------



## purpledahlia

eek, it really depends WHERE it is, I'd have a long way to travel im guessing and i would need to stay the night. So I'd need to save, so further away the better :rofl: 

But really cant vote atm, need to sorta know where it will be first, not so keen on a long drive alone, : /


----------



## isil

I'd love to come to this, but like everyone else would need time to organise/save.


----------



## teal

I'd also need to know where it is! We seem to be all over the place! xx


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah thats why we gave up organising last time, cos was so hard to find a location!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Ooh, I'd like to say I'll come along.. but since I practically live at lands end, I dont think I'll be able to afford the travelling!!


----------



## isil

perhaps it'd be sensible to vote on a location first...?


----------



## sweetlullaby

Ohhhh how about a christmas shopping meet in london or something??gives us all time to save because loads will be travelling quite far me included lol


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Actually, I say 'd love to come.. but thinking about it even if i only had to travel as far as north cornwall i'd have no chance this year.. got too much saving to do for baby stuff! lol


----------



## expecting09

Ohhh Ju, your kinda near me :haha: We literally are ALL over the place, NI, scotland, right down south :shrug: haha


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: yeah... bit of a nightmare!! 

London too far for me, :(


----------



## isil

I think Manchester would be a good place :rofl:


----------



## sweetlullaby

What about a belfast christmas shopping meet :rofl: Then I don't have to go anywhere :haha: And everyone else can fly :haha:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Oh look, theres 2 people in cornwall.. maybe that would be a good place!? I hear ts quite nice! :haha:


----------



## isil

Ju_bubbs said:


> Oh look, theres 2 people in cornwall.. maybe that would be a good place!? I hear ts quite nice! :haha:

nooooo transport becomes hellish down there! Although, it'd be quite nice to get all the kiddies playing together on the beach! I miss the sea :(


----------



## purpledahlia

Theres a beach near me, just all come here :lol:


----------



## sweetlullaby

I vote Scotland somewhere then I can do rail and sail from here and not have to get on a plane :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

newcastle is do-ale too... not too far from here,


----------



## suzanne108

:happydance:

I voted july, aug & sept because I go back to work at the end of sept. 

I'd say that the north of england is probably central-ish. I'm honestly not just saying that because I'm in the north of england though!! I'm just lucky that I live in the middle of everyone.

Chester zoo? Just checked and its 4.5 hours away from Edinburgh (couldn't remember where Scottish girls were from) and 5.5 hours from Cornwall. Thats driving though so probs quicker on the train.

Sweetlullaby - what places are easy for you to get to? I know you'd probs prefer not to fly...so if you came by boat what are the places the boat would take you to? Iykwim?!

Wooo excited :happydance:


----------



## Aidedhoney

Wow 3 pages already you girls can sure talk lol

I am NE Scotland but can drive......................may get lost wherever it is but hey ho it will be an adventure lol


----------



## expecting09

We should just do a single mummys tour haha, that way we can visit everyone and nobody feels left out :haha:


----------



## isil

single mummy's tour! yeaaah! :D I'm pretty central anyway but if we were able to go somewhere and arrange staying overnight that'd be fine, and boy is old enough to cope with whatever. Fingers crossed I'll still have the car!


----------



## suzanne108

I vote we all fly to Spain :rofl:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

suzanne108 said:


> I vote we all fly to Spain :rofl:

*Likes ths!* I have a veri good friend who moved to spain a few years ago, he has a very nice villa we can all stay in! :haha:


----------



## lou_w34

suzanne108 said:


> I vote we all fly to Spain :rofl:

And not come back!! heehee

But i think you should all come to wiltshire!! Lots of green fields and farms to look at lol

Seriously though, i think the north of england is the most central aswell!!!

Shall we do location first then??

I need to save too!!

xxx


----------



## expecting09

If we do that I think we'll need a few more options on the poll, maybe 2014, I'm not a good saver :haha:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I won't bother voting on month btw, I really dont think I'll make it this yer where ever it is, I could only do summer hols coz of school, and thats not really enough time to save up! Maybe next year :D


----------



## lou_w34

expecting09 said:


> If we do that I think we'll need a few more options on the poll, maybe 2014, I'm not a good saver :haha:

And me! I spend money like theres no tomorrow! :dohh: lol

x


----------



## suzanne108

Maybe we come up with a few locations then vote? But rather than just random cities we need to look at places to go :D 

I reckon a few more people will come aswell that just haven't spotted this yet!


----------



## lou_w34

suzanne108 said:


> Maybe we come up with a few locations then vote? But rather than just random cities we need to look at places to go :D
> 
> I reckon a few more people will come aswell that just haven't spotted this yet!

And me!

Did you have any locations in mind??

xx


----------



## purpledahlia

chester zoo is prob right in the middle then.......... Im an hour ish from Edin so thats 5.5 from here AND cornwall, but Aided honey is then 8 .5 hours... so actually, scrap what i just said, lol!


----------



## suzanne108

Depends what people want to do! Shopping? Zoo? Something else?

Personally I want to go to a zoo because I love them lol

There's always Blackpool! Not a big fan myself but could be an option!


----------



## suzanne108

Somewhere further north then....Yorkshire? Newcastle? I'm not very good at geography so can't think of anywhere else!


----------



## lou_w34

Ohhhhhhh the zoo :cloud9: heehee I love looking at the animals, but at the same time i feel sorry for them aswell and i always get an urge to set them free :dohh:

xx


----------



## purpledahlia

hmm... ill go study the map :rofl: is the furthest points, cornwall, NI and Aberdeen??


----------



## purpledahlia

I dont mind what we do,


----------



## lou_w34

purpledahlia said:


> hmm... ill go study the map :rofl: is the furthest points, cornwall, NI and Aberdeen??

Think so, though i was never good at geography!

I dont mind what we do either!

xx


----------



## teal

I think those are the furthest points - I'm in the west of Scotland :flower: xx


----------



## purpledahlia

think about darlington is in the middle.. no clue of theres anything to do there!!


----------



## teal

I had to look darlington up on the map to see where it was :rofl: xx


----------



## lou_w34

teal said:


> I had to look darlington up on the map to see where it was :rofl: xx

And me!

x


----------



## purpledahlia

LOL!! do u think its centralISH??


----------



## teal

I think it looks centralish to us all :flower: xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Depending where it is I'll come :)


----------



## suzanne108

Just googled touristy attractions and it says Flamingo Land is near Newcastle but the site won't work on my phone because it needs flash....can anyone check where it is? And if it looks any good?


----------



## Aidedhoney

I am Aberdeen but i can stop over at random points have family all over so please dont worry i will just fit in haha


----------



## lou_w34

I will fit where ever aswell! Im nice and easy lol

And flamingo land sounds interesting! heehee

xx


----------



## lou_w34

I just went on the flamingo land website (hope i got the right one) It looks AMAZING heehee x


----------



## expecting09

Oh I just looked aswell, looks kinda like a theme park/zoo thats if I got the right one :shrug: haha


----------



## lou_w34

Thats what i got too! lol

x


----------



## suzanne108

I had a quick look on the PC and thought it looked good....but I'm just obsessed with anything animal related lol :blush:


----------



## Emma1980

Flamingo land is a theme park - dont think they have a zoo there? they sure didnt when i last went...

chester zoo is a good idea, will keep this kids amused - or knowsley safari park? but of course they only fit like 8 on the jeep thing so we would be splitting up a bit? i think chester zoo is the best suggestion so far - or what about wales? - is that taking it too far out for people? i know they have a sealife centre thing


----------



## suzanne108

Oooh do they have jeeps at knowsley safari park?! I went in my car but was too scared to go through the monkeys incase they ripped a windscreen wiper off or something! 

(Sorry slightly OT!)


----------



## Aidedhoney

suzanne108 said:


> Oooh do they have jeeps at knowsley safari park?! I went in my car but was too scared to go through the monkeys incase they ripped a windscreen wiper off or something!
> 
> (Sorry slightly OT!)


LOL Not OT at all i have done the same lol


----------



## Emma1980

they used too for kids parties n stuff - but after a quick nosey on the website it doesnt look like they do anymore!


----------



## purpledahlia

aw i def cant go to wales, I probably cant make chester, but ill keep checking where / when it is...and let you know if i can make it! :lol:


----------



## isil

i've been to flamingo land, it was ace! but I thought I dreamt it because noone else has ever been. Now I know it's a real place! fabulous.


----------



## bloodbinds

How have I just only noticed this?! (Ok, not noticed, Suz told me it was here, lol!)

I've voted sept as got nothing go on that month (yet!)

I'm quite central (Birmingham) but happy to travel!

Just a suggestion for our scottish single babes who might have a long way to travel, any chance you can all meet up together in scotland and come together? Then if you use the train you will have each other to talk to and get to know each other before you meet the rest of us! Lol. Worth a thought if you're worried about being too lonely on the trip to where ever we are?

Lou, perhaps start a poll with locations? I think it's in a agreement we try north of English-ish due to being most central and not too much travelling for either scottish babes or cornwall babes! Lol. (Though it is still quite a lot i'll admit!)
So maybe pick out a few places around the areas that have been mentioned so far?


Flamingo Land looks ok, but think it's more rides than zoo, which won't be too great for those with babies!!

So i'm personally voting on Chester Zoo? That is a whole day out right there!


----------



## sweetlullaby

Blooming heck 5 pages or so to catch up on there :haha: 

Ok if it's anywhere other than Scotland it's cheaper for me to fly over. Where's Chester?:haha: Just slot me in as long as it isn't like 50miles away from the nearest airport :rofl: 

September is ok as long as it's the beginning because I go back to work the third week in September lol (fingers crossed car accident claim money comes through by then so I don't have to save on top of moving and holiday!:haha:)


----------



## lou_w34

Heehee ok! so we have chester zoo to consider! Which sounds wicked!
Does anyone else have any other locations that sound good?

Why do so many of us single mummas live in Scotland! lol I vote you all come and live here in England! heehee

xx


----------



## Emma1980

sweetlullaby said:


> Blooming heck 5 pages or so to catch up on there :haha:
> 
> Ok if it's anywhere other than Scotland it's cheaper for me to fly over. Where's Chester?:haha: Just slot me in as long as it isn't like 50miles away from the nearest airport :rofl:
> 
> September is ok as long as it's the beginning because I go back to work the third week in September lol (fingers crossed car accident claim money comes through by then so I don't have to save on top of moving and holiday!:haha:)

the nearest airport would be liverpool john lennon or manchester :thumbup:


----------



## expecting09

I really like the idea of the zoo!! :D


----------



## suzanne108

SL - if it helped I could pick you up from any of those airports. They are both 20-30 mins away from me!


----------



## expecting09

Thinking about it, it would probably be cheaper for us to fly too, then we wouldn't have to stay overnight. I guess once we've got a date I can price everything up lol


----------



## purpledahlia

I'd have to stay the night. I'd rather not get the train its probably cheaper to drive and train means a hassle with pram and luggage on my own, car is easiest!


----------



## surprisebaby

well this sounds good! i'm in dundee. could meet up with other scottish people and share cost of petrol etc.x


----------



## purpledahlia

suprisebaby, we could possibly car share, the only thing im thinking is, my pram takes up pretty much all my boot as it is, and id need overnight stuff, im not sure how much more we could squeeze in!


----------



## Jem_x3

Are there no single ladies in the South East? :'( lol I'm all alone! x


----------



## surprisebaby

purpledahlia said:


> suprisebaby, we could possibly car share, the only thing im thinking is, my pram takes up pretty much all my boot as it is, and id need overnight stuff, im not sure how much more we could squeeze in!

thnks purple! I have a mcclaren pushchair and thats not that big really and I could travel light perhaps so i think it could probably work! don't know. or Maybe someone has a larger car that can fit all us scottish girls in or we could all get train? I hate making decisions like this or organising things. but it could be a possibility car sharing unless you would rather travel alone :blush:! 

Who would be travelling from scotland? Sweet Lullaby would you be coming to scotland from belfast first? i actuallly wouldn't mind meeting in belfast!!

xxx


----------



## lou_w34

I could possilbly pick someone up along the way! I live in wiltshire though! So no idea if i will be passing anyone, we'd have to travel light though as i have a KA and i can barely fit in it lol

Maybe we should decide where to go first though heehee!

xx


----------



## Emma1980

I dont drive so i'll get on the train, dont think it can be that hard from here!


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh god, i just imagined all of us trampling through a zoo with about a million pushchairs and screaming children :dohh: Lol!


----------



## lou_w34

bloodbinds said:


> Oh god, i just imagined all of us trampling through a zoo with about a million pushchairs and screaming children :dohh: Lol!

They will lock us up there if we are not carefull heehee


----------



## suzanne108

Lol Lou they'll lock you up - didn't you say you want to set the animals free?!

I would have the same problem with not being able to fit much in my car. Lolas pram takes up the whole boot pretty much but she could use a little buggy by then probably..


----------



## purpledahlia

surprisebaby said:


> purpledahlia said:
> 
> 
> suprisebaby, we could possibly car share, the only thing im thinking is, my pram takes up pretty much all my boot as it is, and id need overnight stuff, im not sure how much more we could squeeze in!
> 
> thnks purple! I have a mcclaren pushchair and thats not that big really and I could travel light perhaps so i think it could probably work! don't know. or Maybe someone has a larger car that can fit all us scottish girls in or we could all get train? I hate making decisions like this or organising things. but it could be a possibility car sharing unless you would rather travel alone :blush:!
> 
> Who would be travelling from scotland? Sweet Lullaby would you be coming to scotland from belfast first? i actuallly wouldn't mind meeting in belfast!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Aw a mclaren would fit in the boot, or more ontop of, but theyre small anyway! I wouldnt mind sharing as esp since it will half the cost of petrol. But im not keen for the train really, stuck in one small seat with her and all stuff doesnt sound appealing at all! plus it said id need 3 changes!!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Depending on where it is i will more than likely drive.....i would be willing to pick up anyone, have an astra so plenty room.


----------



## purpledahlia

I'll follow you :lol: I got lost today going up the road :rofl:


----------



## suzanne108

I get lost everywhere I go! 

Wherever we go I'll have my dads sat nav!


----------



## lou_w34

suzanne108 said:


> Lol Lou they'll lock you up - didn't you say you want to set the animals free?!
> 
> I would have the same problem with not being able to fit much in my car. Lolas pram takes up the whole boot pretty much but she could use a little buggy by then probably..

Only the cute cuddley ones.... I dont wanna get eaten :D

X


----------



## suzanne108

If we go to chester zoo can you let out the red panda so I can bring it home? I love it :D


----------



## surprisebaby

Aidedhoney where abouts n scotland do you live? I am in Dundee. I suppose there is the option of you picking me up in dundee and then going through or I get train to where purpledahlia lives and go with her or maybe we could all go in your car. Please someone make some decisions for me!! There are too many options!! is there just the three of us from scotland? is the belfast person( sorry can't remember name there) coming to scotland first too? 

don't mnd either of these options and will share cost of petrol of course.

any idea of where yet?


----------



## purpledahlia

i dunno, but the location is the deciding factor for me. so are we thinking end of summer?


----------



## suzanne108

Teal is in scotland too x


----------



## sweetlullaby

suzanne108 said:


> SL - if it helped I could pick you up from any of those airports. They are both 20-30 mins away from me!

Ohhh really :flower: That would be brilliant!! Flights from belfast to Liverpool John Lennon arn't that expensive either!! lol


----------



## Aidedhoney

I am in Aberdeen, so where ever it is i have to pass Dundee.

Is there any date or location yet?

Guess it would be a case of once we know dates/places we can weigh up train v car and overnight accomidation etc etc


----------



## purpledahlia

Yeah, we could all stay in the same travel lodge...


----------



## sweetlullaby

Ohhhh I love the travel lodges lol 

Monday's don't suit me that's the only day I couldn't do lol 

Ahhh flight with LO, buggy and some luggage :rofl: That will be fun!


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: I might see if flights are cheap from here, once somewhere is decided, flight would only be like 40mins or so!


----------



## sweetlullaby

Yeah only 30mins from here :happydance: As a rough guess I did 7th - 8th september and the flight with easyjet will cost me just under £80 but will price around the 3 airports and different airlines lol We soooo have to actually do this and not just talk about it :haha: Im dying to meet everyone!!


----------



## purpledahlia

is that return?


----------



## sweetlullaby

Yep thats a wee bit expensive because its months away lol the prices fluctuate all the time with easyjet lol Hopefully will be able to grab flights for around £45 return lol


----------



## purpledahlia

well thats better than the train anyway, if its gonna be longer than a 4 hours drive i will look into flying, depends again where it is!


----------



## suzanne108

shall we come up with some locations then & do a poll? :) x


----------



## purpledahlia

Think thats best! I vote newcastle/Darlington/York :)


----------



## suzanne108

There's a blue reef aquarium in tynemouth, tyne & wear. Could be an option for the newcastle area? trying to think of things the kiddies will like (honest!) Said on the website they sell baby food and have warming facilities so its def baby friendly!


----------



## Aidedhoney

I am easy.......Newcastle are sounds great


----------



## Aidedhoney

Surprise baby.......I am in Dundee quite often so if you fancy a mini meet lol


----------



## suzanne108

So if we do a poll on location we have Newcastle/Darlington/York area and Chester Zoo.

Can anyone think of anywhere else?


----------



## purpledahlia

what about disney on ice at the metro in october!!


----------



## lou_w34

Sounds good to me aswell :)

xx


----------



## sweetlullaby

I don't know half these places :rofl: 

I only "know" here and Scotland lol 

So anywhere that's close enough to an airport really lol


----------



## suzanne108

sweetlullaby said:


> I don't know half these places :rofl:
> 
> I only "know" here and Scotland lol
> 
> So anywhere that's close enough to an airport really lol

There is an airport in Newcastle and Chester is 10 mins from Liverpool airport so you're alright so far!

I hope we do it, I'm excited :happydance: :blush:


----------



## surprisebaby

Aidedhoney said:


> Surprise baby.......I am in Dundee quite often so if you fancy a mini meet lol

em ok! when are you next through? Could meet for lunch or something! xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

surprisebaby said:


> Aidedhoney said:
> 
> 
> Surprise baby.......I am in Dundee quite often so if you fancy a mini meet lol
> 
> em ok! when are you next through? Could meet for lunch or something! xxClick to expand...

LOL I was there this morning and there tomorrow meeting FOB for lunch lol


----------



## surprisebaby

Aidedhoney said:


> surprisebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidedhoney said:
> 
> 
> Surprise baby.......I am in Dundee quite often so if you fancy a mini meet lol
> 
> em ok! when are you next through? Could meet for lunch or something! xxClick to expand...
> 
> LOL I was there this morning and there tomorrow meeting FOB for lunch lolClick to expand...

your fob lives in dundee! and you were there this morning. do you wanna meet for a coffee then tomorrow or is that too soon...or do you not have time?!


----------



## Aidedhoney

surprisebaby said:


> Aidedhoney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surprisebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidedhoney said:
> 
> 
> Surprise baby.......I am in Dundee quite often so if you fancy a mini meet lol
> 
> em ok! when are you next through? Could meet for lunch or something! xxClick to expand...
> 
> LOL I was there this morning and there tomorrow meeting FOB for lunch lolClick to expand...
> 
> your fob lives in dundee! and you were there this morning. do you wanna meet for a coffee then tomorrow or is that too soon...or do you not have time?!Click to expand...


Lol just saw this now!!!!!

FOB stays at Perth but we met for lunch today as he had mt car!

Coffee would have been brill..........next time i will IM you a couple of days beforehand if you want??


----------



## surprisebaby

Aidedhoney said:


> surprisebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidedhoney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surprisebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidedhoney said:
> 
> 
> Surprise baby.......I am in Dundee quite often so if you fancy a mini meet lol
> 
> em ok! when are you next through? Could meet for lunch or something! xxClick to expand...
> 
> LOL I was there this morning and there tomorrow meeting FOB for lunch lolClick to expand...
> 
> your fob lives in dundee! and you were there this morning. do you wanna meet for a coffee then tomorrow or is that too soon...or do you not have time?!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol just saw this now!!!!!
> 
> FOB stays at Perth but we met for lunch today as he had mt car!
> 
> Coffee would have been brill..........next time i will IM you a couple of days beforehand if you want??Click to expand...

ok good idea... speak soon xx


----------

